# Best pre-bed slow release protein sources?



## Gooders (Jan 1, 2009)

The only ones I am aware of are; casein shakes, cottage cheese and milk.

<o> </o>

Does anyone know of any other good slow release proteins that would be good before bed?

<o> </o>

Thanks.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

whey with natty peanut butter or olive oil.

Something like reflex peptide fusion or propeptide are good choices. I have also just orderd some lean dessert by BNS which is a mix protein that should be good before bed and is meant to taste amaz\ing.


----------



## Gooders (Jan 1, 2009)

hilly2008 said:


> whey with natty peanut butter or olive oil.
> 
> Something like reflex peptide fusion or propeptide are good choices. I have also just orderd some lean dessert by BNS which is a mix protein that should be good before bed and is meant to taste amaz\ing.


Cool, I thought whey shakes were instantly digested though? Does the peanut butter slow this down or something? What part does the olive oil play?

I have been looking at CNP products but jesus are they expensive compared to myprotein, I might just order some casein from them or start waking up for a shake in the middle of the night lol


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

fat slows down the ratethe protein is digested mate i believe. have a look at reflex and boditronics. reflex peptide fusion and boditronics midnight mass. both are good slow digesting proteins and are better priced than cnp and tgaste better IMO than myprotein.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

just eat a tub of cottage cheese, its real food and will slowly digest through the night, when bulking i have a steak


----------



## Gooders (Jan 1, 2009)

gym rat said:


> just eat a tub of cottage cheese, its real food and will slowly digest through the night, when bulking i have a steak


I can eat cottage cheese on ryvita no problem, but that's no good before bed what with the carbs and all. And I can't eat it on its own at all, tastes bad.


----------



## one-more-rep (Mar 8, 2009)

Why not try a juicy piece of steak & maybe an egg, washed down with a pint of water, that way you will need to get up during the night for a pee, that gives you an opportunity to have a protein shake. that should get you through until breakfast. Works for me.


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

I also agree with one-more-rep, a nice piece of steak and some eggs, then a protein shake waiting for when youve had a leak..


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

At the moment 25ml of oil, 60 grams of timed released protein. Goes down a treat! :beer:


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

Or if it's still open, a Mc-Donalds Big mac meal.


----------



## Gooders (Jan 1, 2009)

Steak and eggs before bed is well Roman! Sadly I wouldn't be able to afford (or stomach) that so I think I am just gonna splsh out on some casein powder, cheers guys.


----------

